# Agentine tegu or savannah monitor?



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 7, 2013)

for the past couple of months ive been cracking my head as to wether i want a tegu or a sav. I think savs look much cooler than tegus, but in my research (which has been alot!) ive read from many people that they think that (usually) tegus tame better than savs and their bites, scratches and whips arent nearly as bad. Ive also read that tegus are esier to care for and there much hardier so if the tegus husbandry needs are a litle off he would be fine (like if thers a black out and its not too cold, or if i go away and ask my brother to care for him and isnt as experienced). But is this true? because savs are cheaper (and in my opinion look cooler) and dont require as much humidity (from what ive read). Is this true?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 7, 2013)

First of all, there are too many Batman type user names. Second, I had a Savannah long ago and he was great, but I like my tegu way more. My tegu is the best reptile I have ever owned.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 7, 2013)

I would think a savy to be more difficult to care for than a tegu. Tegu diet seems to be pretty well understood, not much conflicting info for housing or care. Savys seem to have many views on the ideal diet, caging size, how/if to handle them. A savy will also require a larger cage because they tend to burrow deeper. Temps need to be hotter, UVB should still be provided. Tegus are pretty hardy, savannah monitors are as well. There are tons of Savannah's that are improperly cared for that reach adulthood (not applauding this). Savannah monitors are cheaper and IMO that is a horrible thing. I see them sold at petco next to beardies. Often times they are WC and can carry parasites. 
It's really a decision you have to make, you're going to have to provide for it for the rest of its life. I think they're both neat. If you're worried about aggression you shouldn't consider either. Yes, most can tame down nicely but there are always some who prefer to be left alone.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tegus are much easier to care for than Savannah monitors. 

Savannahs need at least 2ft deep of a sandy loam or dirt/sand mix. 130-140f degree basking spot, higher humidity than tegu, and whole prey/insect diet. In comparison to tegus who are okay on less depth of substrate and can have mulch mixes because they dont create tunnels and burrows like how monitors do, tegus dont need as high as basking temps which means that you will save on electricity, and tegus diet is much easier to provide. you can go to the grocery store for your tegus food. whereas monitors need whole prey only and should be on mostly insects. that means you'll be going through ALOT of roaches. with an occasional prawn, crab, crawdad, fish, rodent, quail or chick here and there. ground meats, organ meats, eggs etc shouldnt be offered to monitors. 

yes savannahs are cheaper, but their enclosure and husbandry needs are definitely not.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

Dubya said:


> First of all, there are too many Batman type user names. Second, I had a Savannah long ago and he was great, but I like my tegu way more. My tegu is the best reptile I have ever owned.



[attachment=6374]


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2013)

Godzilla rules

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 7, 2013)

I like my Tegus way more. As a matter of fact I'm giving my Savannah away to my neighbor. He is a very grumpy little fellow and has been since I got him a year ago. My neighbor loves the savannahs. I love my Tegus, but even they can get grumpy.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

My name has bat in it for quite a different reason...heh heh. Although yes, I used to watch batman and robin as a child, that awful show from the 70's was it? Ugh. And my brother actually IS batman (as far as my oldest son is concerned...haha. he used to tell him that and as a child he believed him  )

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


As far as tegu temperment? Niles is the nicest lizard I have ever owned. He is friendly, interesting, very intelligent and seems unbothered by my other pets ( such as my small dogs) ...hopefully this is not his diabolical scheme to lull us all into complete trust that he won't find them tasty when he is older... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks for all the replys! and hahaha i had no idea about other batmans, me and my freind just use batmanjosh5000, or any "superhero"josh5000 for user names on these kinds of forums cuz there never taken. I keep switching my mind from the 2 and right now im thinking a tegu becuase there esier to care for, if if it turns out i cant tame him/her than their still cool i just wont pick him up if he looks like hes not in the mood


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

....it will tame, I'm sure. Just handle every day and always let him think he's in control...like never chase and grab.always gently cup and let him walk onto you...a lot of people use a t-shirt and leave it in tank to get them used to your scent. I never needed that. Niles was friendly since day one. And because of his claws I put a hand towel under him so now i think he's familiar with it. It's his 'blanky ' 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

[attachment=6375]

I found your pic on Facebook



BatGirl1 said:


> My name has bat in it for quite a different reason...heh heh. Although yes, I used to watch batman and robin as a child, that awful show from the 70's was it? Ugh. And my brother actually IS batman (as far as my oldest son is concerned...haha. he used to tell him that and as a child he believed him



Yes, I know, because you "allegedly" killed your husband with a bat.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5HiddenLizards (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a savannah and she was way more tame than my tegu is currently, even when she was under a foot. And that was with extremely minimal handling while young. She was never a crazy, psycho like Samson is. And she has only bitten me once, because I pushed her out of way when trying to get her water dish.

She let's my 3 year old "pick her up" & get in her face without a problem. 

As for diet, she is currenty on the same diet as my tegu, except she gets more bugs. I think sav care is easier than tegu care.

I would trade the teg for another sav....but technically Samson is my bf's and I can't do anything about it....lol

via mobile


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Feb 9, 2013)

He also started a topic about this here:
http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Monitors/messages/2291401.html


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 10, 2013)

hahah ya i asked at reptizone but they werent understanding what i was asking, 5hiddenlizzards- what humidiy do u keep in ur sav enclosure?


----------



## 5HiddenLizards (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: RE: Agentine tegu or savannah monitor?*



batmanjosh5000 said:


> hahah ya i asked at reptizone but they werent understanding what i was asking, 5hiddenlizzards- what humidiy do u keep in ur sav enclosure?



Usually doesn't drop under 60%. After misting it can get to 80% but it drops after an hour or 2. Its under a ceiling fan, so I have 2/3rds of it covered. 

via mobile


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 24, 2013)

2/3rds of wat covered?


----------

